# Cigarwife's Huge Cookies!!



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

So Darrell (dwhitacre) posted that he and Heather (cigarwife) were sending a couple of bombs

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=157785

I received one of them today. 
 








A beautiful ashtray with a Baum's Little Havanas Label. This is great!
 A Diplomaticos Torp - mmmmmmmm
 2 of Heather's chocolate chip cookies the size of hockey pucks!! Her cookies are great. Can't wait to dig into these after school tonight!!
Thanks for the great stuff Heather and Darrell!
You guys sure got the best of little ol me! :ss


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

now when i post a reply with "nice hit....yummmy" it usually refers to the cigar.......:tu


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Forget the smoke, I want a review of those cookies!


----------



## Haastility (Apr 30, 2008)

ROFL, nice hit!! Makes me want to go buy some cookie... er.. cigars!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

George -- if we somehow make Darrell disappear, do you think Heather would move out to MA and bake for us?

I mean, I LIKE Darrell. He seems like a good guy, and he definitely adds some great value to the site.

But I like Heather's cookies more.

(I'm nothing if not honest.)


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

massphatness said:


> George -- if we somehow make Darrell disappear, do you think Heather would move out to MA and bake for us?
> 
> I mean, I LIKE Darrell. He seems like a good guy, and he definitely adds some great value to the site.
> 
> ...


:r - I think Darrell may have a little problem with that, not to mention Heather! Of course I am always available for freelance cookie taste testing!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> Of course I am always available for freelance cookie taste testing!


Oddly enough, I run a market research firm when not on CS and we do loads of taste tests!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

massphatness said:


> George -- if we somehow make Darrell disappear, do you think Heather would move out to MA and bake for us?
> 
> I mean, I LIKE Darrell. He seems like a good guy, and he definitely adds some great value to the site.
> 
> ...





gnukfu said:


> :r - I think Darrell may have a little problem with that, not to mention Heather! Of course I am always available for freelance cookie taste testing!


I may have to cut off Vin's supply!!!:r


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Is there some sort of list one can sign up for cookie bombs? Forget the cigars man, look at the size of those gorilla cookies :-0 
:r


Nice hit dwhit. Real nice!! Props to you and the Mrs.!! :tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I like Heather's cookies, too. :tu


----------



## cigarwife (Jan 8, 2008)

Ummm...the title of this thread cracks me up!!

Anyway...I'm glad everything got to you in one piece! The big cookies were a little experiment so let me know how they are.

I know I already told George this but the ashtray is a melted down bottle that we bought at a wine festival last weekend.

Enjoy George!! 



massphatness said:


> George -- if we somehow make Darrell disappear, do you think Heather would move out to MA and bake for us?
> 
> I mean, I LIKE Darrell. He seems like a good guy, and he definitely adds some great value to the site.
> 
> ...


:r! 
I love making cookies for our friends on CS! Moving to MA?? I don't know about that. Darrell and I have to plan a trip out there for a Herf/Cookie Tasting!


----------



## Ms. Detroit (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice hit and those cookies do look yummy!!!!:chk:chk


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

:dr:dr cookies


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

That's one of the coolest ashtrays I've ever seen.


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

George "Got Milk" 

Great hit there !!! Cant go wrong with COOKIES!!! Looks GREAT!!!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

How much to be added to the list?


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Alyks said:


> That's one of the coolest ashtrays I've ever seen.


I agree


----------



## Dinosaur Jr (Apr 25, 2008)

cigarwife said:


> Ummm...the title of this thread cracks me up!!


:tpd: priceless.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

cigarwife said:


> Ummm...the title of this thread cracks me up!!
> 
> Anyway...I'm glad everything got to you in one piece! The big cookies were a little experiment so let me know how they are.
> 
> ...


After 4 hours of class it sure was nice to come home and munch on one of those cookies - excellent!!! Chocolate chips, big pieces of walnut, and something else. Don't forget I offer my taste testing services for free for any future experiments! 

Got a cigar going (Dunhill), munching a cookie, and using the ashtray! Life is good!


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm cookies


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought you might like the Gurkha ashtray, but then I decided you needed something Havana!!!

Glad you are enjoying the devastation!!! :tu


----------



## athomas2 (May 13, 2007)

how was the ash try made? how did she melt it?


----------



## CoopnGA (Mar 12, 2008)

WOW! This is a really awsome hit.....Those cookies look great. :dr :dr :dr


----------



## cigarwife (Jan 8, 2008)

athomas2 said:


> how was the ash try made? how did she melt it?


She said she melted them in a kiln at 1500 degrees. I'm sure there were other processes involved but that's all that I heard.


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Bax said:


> Forget the smoke, I want a review of those cookies!


I was thinking a little more along the lines of "sharing that recipe"

Nice hit on the schoolboy Darrell and Heather...:tu


----------

